# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Дресс-кроссинг 24 августа

## Fiser

Дресс-кроссинг 24 августа 2014 г. 18:00 - 21:00
Регистрируйтесь!
https://www.facebook.com/events/324842831022530/

----------

